# Casa Blanca Half Jeroboam Cigar Review - big stick!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I thought I would try a box of these for the freak factor,so I gotta tell you this is a very nice,smooth cigar. Starts out creamy and stays that wa...

Read the full review here: Casa Blanca Half Jeroboam Cigar Review - big stick!


----------

